# Salt Application Table



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok,

Last year was our first year doing pure salt apps. It was a big learning curve for us, and we learned a lot.

However I would like to know if any of you guys have some sort of table to help set your app rates.

Like 
Snow or Ice on tar
Temp Light Med Heavy Ice

5 1/8 1/4 1/2 1/2 = feed gate opening.
10
15
20
25
30


Something a long that lines. That the drivers could keep in there truck so they could change the app rates as needed.

Geoff


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Geoff,

Check out the Salt Institute. They have a ton of information. In your case, their data on application rates per lane mile might be helpful. They also have a section on how to adjust your spreader gate to get the desired results. BRL was nice enough to give me an extra copy of the Snowfighter Training Module he ordered from the Salt Institute. The Landsculptor also did a series in their magazine last winter on it.

www.saltinstitute.org.

~Chuck


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Here is the link from the Salt Institute's page

http://www.saltinstitute.org./snowfighting/4-plan.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Geoff-

Did you find approximately 1000 lbs of salt per acre was sufficient if the temperatures were above 25 degrees farenheit or so?

I hear others who claim they use twice that amount. I have never needed that much, but I have never had to melt 1 inch of solid hardpack, either.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Geoff
How do you use straight salt? I only use it when light snow is predicted as a pre-application. This is why I am interested in Magic. As far as after a storm most customers want the sand for traction. If nothing else the sand is visible and gives them piece of mind. Just wondering what your strategy is.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

I think that you'll find that studies done indicate that you can use CONSIDERABLY less than 1000 lbs an acre to make things happen.

University of Wisconsin study shows that in a light icing situation 100 lbs an acre will work just fine at 28 degrees... and that in a heavy icing situation 200 lbs an acre will do the trick at 28 degrees.

Our experience here is that these numbers are abit low, but not too far off.

(ok... what a can of worms THIS will open up)....


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

John-

Those numbers don't sound THAT far off from my experiences last season. I have a 60,000 ft2 lot that used a maximum of 600 (minimum ~300 lbs) lbs of straight salt. I guess getting paid by the ton encourages heavier application rates while applying per application at a fixed price encourages lighter applications that are sufficient under given conditions. I cannot honestly picture conditions that would warrant me spreading a ton plus per acre unless it was someone elses lot that had several inches of hardpack and ice in cold weather.

Of course, if I must return they get charged for a second application. My maximum rate I figure for bidding salt is #15/M. Some people think that is way too low?


----------

